# c and c mega 30



## crosseyeddreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anybody know any thing about a "mega 30" sailboat made by c and c? I have heard they are the "edsels" of sailboats, i heard they were fast . I heard they were cheesy.I heard they were the quintessential trailer-sailor if you had a big enough rig to haul them. I heard all sorts of things. Trouble is, I don't know what is true and what is bogus.Perhaps someone out there does. Also would it be a good boat to sail on a 500 square mile lake ,(fair weather sailing) kept mostly at a berth(weekends and overnighters). And would it be a good first sailboat assuming it was in decent shape?Would appreciate you input no matter how depressing....Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Mega 30's do sail nicely. They were designed to be trailerable one design racers. Although it was not a really successful boat, they did sell some.

I have heard from several souces that the centreboard lifting mechanism on the original model is prone to failure. A fixed keel version was also offered. By now, a lot of the CB boats have had fixes - either in the form of fixed keels or modified lifting gear.

You could do far worse. The Mega is probably the cheapest 30 footer on the market, and if you are planning on sailing it on an inland lake - it's probably an ideal boat.

C&C built them as strongly as they could, but the trailerability factor dictated that they could not be built to the same specs as the standard C&C 30 or comparable boat.

This boat is not a cruiser, although you can cruise on it. It should be classed with boats like the Kirby 30, Laser 28, even the Etchells and Solings, as it is designed for daysailing and the accomodations are incidental.

Look here for more info: C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center

Good Luck ! Let us know what you decide to do


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a Mega 30 in our club. It has a fixed keel and is very well taken care of. The fellow that sails it is a top flight sailor who has owned many boats. He wins most of the races at the club in his mega. It is very fast. The interior is spartan but cruisable. It is a bit funny looking but most of the time I only get to see the stern!


----------



## mabugov (Aug 14, 2006)

Like anything else, if you decide to buy one, try it out first. The one I've seen seems to sail on its side, literally. A bit bizarre to look at. Very steep heel angle. Not convinced this is the right first boat. In this range try a standard C&C 30, tartan, sabre, ericson 30+. I think you will be far happier with it.

Marvin


----------



## TeamMega (Jun 12, 2012)

I know this is probably a few years too late but I like to respond to C&C Mega 30 postings as there is so little information.

I happen to be one of the few owners, I believe there were 150 or so manufactured.

My Mega is hull number 68 and was actually owned and raced by George Cuthbertson. It was raced in several races of her first six months and the major being the Southern Offshore. I've been trying to find out her standings but no luck to date.

The second owner raced her a lot on Lake Ontario and has many winnings and trophies including runs from Chicago to Toronto.

Things to know about a Mega 30:
- she's fast and really loves sailing on the beam especially if you can get the Spinnaker up. Under spin she will go fast enough to change the apparent wind to close hauled.
- she's hard chined, basically, will layover and dig in when running close hauled with lots of sail. Not for the faint of heart. She seems to love 25 degrees of heel.
- on the downwind... she's a planning hull... you will feel her lift and go
- she's a race boat with race boat quarters... better than most, worse than some
- she's trailerable and probably the largest trailerable. Launch time takes about 1.5 to 2 hours and can be done by one but mast handling really requires two.

All in all, I will never part with my Mega as she gives more rush and enjoyment than you will ever experience on another boat. She's a racer, you better be too...

Modifications that I've done:
- North Sails 3DL - weight reduction, especially up top on the main.
- Oversized roach on the main with a running backstay flicker
- Repositioned running rigging for single handling, including spinnaker

I sail in the Pacific Northwest, Vancouver Island and have also sailed her on inland prairie lakes. She loves big winds and I enjoy taking her into them.


----------



## icentropy (Jun 2, 2014)

TeamMega said:


> I know this is probably a few years too late but I like to respond to C&C Mega 30 postings as there is so little information.
> 
> I happen to be one of the few owners, I believe there were 150 or so manufactured.
> 
> ...


Teammega if you're still around I'd like to ask some questions about these CC 30 mega boats. I'm in the PNW and am looking at a mega as a second boat (my first was a macgregor 25) my main requirement is that whatever boat i choose needs to be trailerable and have a retractable keel for launching in lakes as well. Main use will be smaller inland lakes and eventually out to the San Juans.


----------



## coreyholmes (May 1, 2019)

Hello, 

I just bought a Mega 30 and I was wondering if you know where to buy parts for it ? I need to replace the curved windows.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I doubt there are any of those unless you can find a Mega getting scrapped, probably you'll have to get them made or make them yourself. You can try the C&C mailing list, C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center or there's an ever-growing Facebook group too, https://www.facebook.com/groups/341181792745950


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

The owners of the magazine Good Old Boat have a Mega 30 named Sunflower, try getting a hold of them. There is also a great write up done by them as well.

The article is in issue 100, the January/February 2015 printing written by Rob Mazza, one of the senior designers at C&C Yachts.

There used to be a Mega 30 in the yard of Sneade Island Boatworks in Palmetto Florida...this was 3 years ago, but it did not look like it was going anywhere soon as it was sitting in the back corner....


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Cncphotoalbum.com Join the email list. Lots of great people there who can answer or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Janet on Bullet (Jul 28, 2020)

coreyholmes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a Mega 30 and I was wondering if you know where to buy parts for it ? I need to replace the curved windows.


Not sure if you've found a solution yet...We have a Mega30 FK and the original windows were a leaky disaster. After much research we determined that using the old windows to make a form for new shaped ones was WAY out of our budget. We used flat grey smoked polycarbonate (Lexan .177") and did it ourselves. We left the headliner in, and screwed it on, bending it on a hot summer day as we went along. We had spacer rubber O-ring washers to keep the sealant from getting squished out, then used stainless screws with a rubber lined washer on the outside. We pre-drilled the holes ahead. Polycarbonate shrinks and grows quite a lot in heat and cool, so the holes have to allow for expansion so the new windows don't just crack. We bedded the windows in the industry standard adhesive (can look it up). It was a TON of work...and we got new windows instead of a weeks cruising holiday...but it looked awesome and no more leaks. They are kind of scratched and UV damaged now since I never quite got around to the sun cover and winter tarping that I meant to do. We love sailing our Mega30 fast!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Those windows are the worst thing C&C did on ALL their models


----------

